# Ditto vs. JamMan Express



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone compared the two? I want a little simple looper, something to cycle rhythm parts while I write and practice the lead part. I tried the Ditto but the JamMan might warrants some attention. Input is welcome as I'd like to buy within the week.
Thanks


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the Jamman Stereo but traded it. It had too many features for me. All I need is something to put some progression in and just noodle on top of it. If I want to record something, I can do that with my DAW. I just got the Ditto a month ago and it works for me. Simple with no fancy stuff. But that's just me.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Ditto, which I think is a great pedal. 

I'd only go with the Digitech if you need stereo ins and outs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a JamMan Express XT on order from L&M and it should be arriving soon. 

My recent thread will hopefully add something to this discussion.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?60610-DITTO-Looper-comments-please&highlight=

Cheers

Dave


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

What length of material can the Ditto save? I have the Jamman Stereo as well and sold it - for which I kick myself now. That being said, it was probably overkill for my needs as well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

b-nads said:


> What length of material can the Ditto save?


It has 5 minutes of looping time.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If you're interested I have a Boss RC-20 for sale (the original) in the for sale section for cheap. It's perfect for what you want.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well.. I was looking for something cheap, simple and available but it seems to be that I'm having a hard time finding one of the two units mentioned in the first post. I'll attempt the Boss as the price is right, as is the availability. The size doesn't bother me as it won't go on a board, just for home practice, but I might have to learn more than a single knob system.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

It hasn't been mentioned that the bigger JamMan models (& other brands?) have SD memory cards that can store 99 minutes of loops (not sure if they can work with the larger capacity cards now available). The cards can be swapped so you can build a library of loops to choose from. You have to keep a written log of your loop names or descriptions, as the device display only lets you access them by an index number. This would appeal to the highly organized user.


----------

